# BKR7E vs BKR7EIX



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

hey everyone, I was just wondering if there is a difference between the plugs?? 
My current mods are: chipped with GIAC, cold air intake, exhaust.
Which plugs are better for my case? And I heard that they have to be gapped to .028, do I have to gap these myself??
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Get BKR7E. They are plugs everyone is familiar with and almost everyone runs them with no problems.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

BKR7EIX are Irridium plugs. Supposed to last longer. I don't think they need to be gapped.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Your better off with the BKR7E;s... there cheap and proven to work.. the BKR7EIX were discussed before and everyone who tried them were having issues with them.. i think the issue was they actually are a hotter plug then what there rated at was the final decision on it all..


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

So the plugs are basically the same, except the iridium part? I can get the Iridiums @ Canadian Tire for 12 bucks each, the regular BKR7E I have to order from a shop and they cost 19 bucks each...


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (storx)*

good to know! Thanks!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow. last time i get BKR7E for $1.99 each here, in stock all day long.
you want i will go grab you 2 or 3 sets and send them to you for cost plush ship/fee of paypal. 
jeez $19 each? WOW!


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

lol yea 19 bucks each...
where you located? how much would it cost to ship to H9K 1L2, Montreal Quebec??????!!!! lol


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i live in Oregon.
where you are is where my axle builder guys are.... A1CVTech. why not hit up Issam? he can get, and he is there in that town or whatever you call the place...
i cant see it being much to ship at all really. like maybe $20 max?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bass_4_ever)*

The copper BKR's are only $1.99 USD. Its about 10k miles vs about 30-40k miles before a change. I change my 7's every other oil change. I cant get them local so i order them whenever i order from ecstuning for something


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

and i would change mine after every track day. which would put about 5-10 miles on them maybe.
would change them with the oil.


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

which plug you guys using for BT upgrades and what gap ? i am using pfr6q w/ stock gap.sometimes they re missfiring


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

i will be using Bkr7e gapped to 0.28 with my t3s60. ive read most use this gap and plug with success.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (darzamat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darzamat* »_which plug you guys using for BT upgrades and what gap ? i am using pfr6q w/ stock gap.sometimes they re missfiring









stock gap is your problem. Depends on your setup. You want the largest gap w/o misfires. 300whp should be about .026 and another .001-2 for every 50whp after


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

i have atp gt28rs turbo kit without internals and other stuff i mean internals and cams are stock.my pfr6q s are always missfiring and i am looking for a new sparkplug.i am thinkin about to use bkr7e s with .028 or .026 what do you think ? i think i have 300whp with gt28rs


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (darzamat)*

'7s and .026 should be better than '6


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

you mean pfr7q ? is there sparkplug available like this ?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (darzamat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darzamat* »_you mean pfr7q ? is there sparkplug available like this ? 

You can run those which are platinum or the copper BKR's, they are the same 7 heat range
the platinums are more expensive, but will last 25-30k miles. Coppers will be cheaper in the long run


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

i have bkr7eIX plugs also..will it be ok if use them with .026 gap ?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_Your better off with the BKR7E;s... there cheap and proven to work.. the BKR7EIX were discussed before and everyone who tried them were having issues with them.. i think the issue was they actually are a hotter plug then what there rated at was the final decision on it all..
Interesting. I've been using these plugs for around 9 month with no issues. I'm on water/meth tho so no issues. And they are not more money they are cheaper. $2.99 at my local parts store. I got a set 9 months ago and then got a back up set 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bass_4_ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bass_4_ever* »_So the plugs are basically the same, except the iridium part? I can get the Iridiums @ Canadian Tire for 12 bucks each, the regular BKR7E I have to order from a shop and they cost 19 bucks each...

So, up there in Canada Irridiums are cheaper than copper plugs?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_Interesting. I've been using these plugs for around 9 month with no issues. I'm on water/meth tho so no issues. And they are not more money they are cheaper. $2.99 at my local parts store. I got a set 9 months ago and then got a back up set 4 or 5 months ago. 

x2, heat range wise they are exactly the same as BKR7E, IX stands for iridium. I run these on my APR Stage 3+...no issues.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (bass_4_ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bass_4_ever* »_So the plugs are basically the same, except the iridium part? I can get the Iridiums @ Canadian Tire for 12 bucks each, the regular BKR7E I have to order from a shop and they cost 19 bucks each...

Well considerind CT does not even sell BKR7E plugs I'm going to say you were dealing with a parts kid who doesn't know his anus from his chin.
Napa sells them for 2.50 each all day long.


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I got 16 bkr7e from oreillys auto parts for $21 total so any auto store carries them or can get them


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

bkr7e @ .028 every time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_bkr7e @ .028 every time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

copper core FTW


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bass_4_ever* »_So the plugs are basically the same, except the iridium part? I can get the Iridiums @ Canadian Tire for 12 bucks each, the regular BKR7E I have to order from a shop and they cost 19 bucks each...


The copper core in the BKR7E's are supposedly better for engines with force induction. With your mods, you could get away with BRK6E's from Canadian Tire as well. I'm currently running them with a 0.028" gap and they're perfectly fine.
Lordco or NAPA should be able to order BKR7E's for $4-5 each, but don't quote me on that as Quebec is a whole different part of this country


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

on e85, I was going through bkr7es a little too quickly....bkr8eix since then, and they last a solid 20k miles....might want to check gaps though every once in a while. Had them at .24 and they significantly larger when I was done with them.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bass_4_ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bass_4_ever* »_lol yea 19 bucks each...
where you located? how much would it cost to ship to H9K 1L2, Montreal Quebec??????!!!! lol


Go to a different supplier. You are being SEVERELY raped. You can buy BKR7E's at any CANADIAN TIRE for about $4.99 a pair. 
Your " shop" is either raping you or is ordering the wrong plugs.
NGK part number for BKR7E is #6097. I have 4 brand new ones sitting in front of me..and I sure as hell didn't pay $19 each for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Actually, the stock # on them changed to 4644.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_
The copper core in the BKR7E's are supposedly better for engines with force induction. 


Then why is it recommended to run 7eix on 2.0t engines?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_
The copper core in the BKR7E's are supposedly better for engines with force induction. 

Why?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Why?

you mean...you don't know the answer???!!!!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_
you mean...you don't know the answer???!!!!

Vegeta...would you be kind enough to get off my special organ? Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mescaline)*


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Actually, the stock # on them changed to 4644.









Did they change the number again...sheese







The ones I just got have 6097 on the box. Mind you, I am in Canada, as is the OP.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I was searching the archives and came across this site: http://www.clubplug.net/canada/index.html
Competitive pricing with free shipping within Canada!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chickenman35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chickenman35* »_
Did they change the number again...sheese







The ones I just got have 6097 on the box. Mind you, I am in Canada, as is the OP.










I almost think they change the part number every time they decide to "refresh" the marketing / boxes... It seems to correlate. It's now some fun silver box, the old yellow boxes are gone. 
I run the iridiums mostly as i'm too lazy to change them ever. The coppers are great when I need something cheap and expendable though.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

^^ Laziness FTW!
Copper is "better" for FI because if a platinum/iridium electrode blows out it can damage the head, pistons, or turbo (super hard material) - a copper electrode will just melt and do no damage!
My plan is to tune my car and get it basically set with the coppers, and then I will swap in the IXs for longevity



_Modified by l88m22vette at 4:36 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Flurrymail (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (bass_4_ever)*

19 bucks?!?
Don't you mean one dollar and 90 cents?
The BKR6E and BKR7Es are copper-core plugs, so it's unthinkable that they happen to be more expensive than platinum-tipped ones. If I were you, I'd go to another hijacker--er, dealer to get my parts.
Since platinum plugs cost 7 times more than copper ones, you'd expect that they will last that much, but it's not the case.
At most, the very best, most expensive, exotic metal gilded, highway-pampered, nice weather driving plugs won't reach 30,000 miles without fouling.
My VW Golf OEM platinum super-exotic (and expensive) plugs never made it past 30,000 miles and by then they showed an awful electrode erosion plus the customary carbon deposit that no metal in the world can repel.
Since the cheap, copper plugs can easily last one or two oil changes (6,000 - 12,000 miles) it makes sense to buy a bunch of them and replace a whole set every oil change so you always get the best spark all the time.
Copeer is a way better electrical conductor than platinum and every other metal in the world, except silver (which corrodes too easily to be used in a spark plug).
Plus, changing plugs them it's a breeze with simple hand tools.


----------



## TomFerr27 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: (Flurrymail)*

i have a t3/t4 hybrid. ordered bkr7e's is .26 good enough or will .28 be better


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_i will be using Bkr7e gapped to 0.28 with my t3s60. ive read most use this gap and plug with success.

These are the plugs I use with basically the same T3s60 but gapped at .028 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Copper is the best conductor of electricity but they dont last long. I'm running copper cheapos Autolite 3922 which is the equivalent of the 7's. I change plugs every 10k. Another reason I woulbn't run iriduims is because the very fine tip electrode is easy damage when gapping them.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Yes,copper is the best,that is why OE turbo cars come with them.....















I like some of the "theories"........Platinum/Iridium is usually specified by ENGINEERS because the fact they have the LEAST RESISTANCE......you know the old "ohms"thing.........








I am sure we all know that combustion chamber pressure in fact INCREASES resistance between the electrodes,and a turbo car with HIGH peak cylinder pressure will need a spark plug that has the LOWEST resistance in order to inititiate combustion.
BKR7E works,but is not the ideal plug for FI,I have been using Denso Iridium plugs for years,IK22 & IK24. I ran these at the strip,on the street,never had one foul......The higher resistance of copper is why you have to gap it down,and with the crappy 1.8T coil packs,a Iridium plug will give longer service and not blow coil packs as often,but if you are using Hitachi's that is not a issue. 


_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 12:57 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Copper is NOt the best conducter..it is one of the cheaper metals with high conductivity......think ohms.......
The Autolites are garbage,I have seen too many fail,fall apart.....I would not put those in a lawnmower.


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I must admit that this is my first turbo car but I've ran Autolite coppers in my Z06 and supercharged cobras without any issues. I wouldn't consider Autolite plugs garbage.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Some food for thought.
http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Autolite plugs I have seen first hand the ceramic falling out of the etal core.....leaking exhaust gas around the ceramic,you name it,they are nowhere near the quality of NGK or Denso plug.


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Im sure you have. I've seen denso fall apart on a lot of LSx engines on the dyno. I seen 700+ hp car on the dyno (cobras mainly) running autolite coppers. I did say they where cheap so I have no doubt the materials are not up to par with iridiums. They just seem to hold up better on high boosted Kenne Bell Cobras. Not arguing with you as I am not an expert on this matter.


----------



## Bart1 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (Bart1)*

BTW I would prefer to run the 7's on my little set up but every car store I went near me does not have it in stock.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Where can I order some online, without having to sell a nutt for shipping?








That ships to Portugal


----------

